# KDE network manager and ASIX

## konspiracy

Okay I finally installed Gentoo to my work laptop (I install point to point internet for the rural parts of U.S.A) after using many different distros with bloat. My problem is I can not get this module installed (might need to create a thread in the kernel section) (http://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-kernel/ax88179_178a). My main issue is that when I plug in my ethernet cable KDE throws me an error notification that auto ip service has failed. I can still connect to the internet but my custom profiles for static IP and Link local doesn't work.  To give a good description if you click the nm-applet it gives you available connections and non of them work, the auto stuff works but my profiles seem to throw something out of wack. I have followed the handbook guides without any luck, if you need any info please let me know.

thanks

----------

## kikko

Hi konspiracy

I'll try to split your questions in 2 separate problems:

 *konspiracy wrote:*   

> My problem is I can not get this module installed (might need to create a thread in the kernel section) (http://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-kernel/ax88179_178a).

 

what kind of error you get? 

 *konspiracy wrote:*   

> My main issue is that when I plug in my ethernet cable KDE throws me an error notification that auto ip service has failed. I can still connect to the internet but my custom profiles for static IP and Link local doesn't work.  To give a good description if you click the nm-applet it gives you available connections and non of them work, the auto stuff works but my profiles seem to throw something out of wack. I have followed the handbook guides without any luck

 

handbook method is different from managing network using NetworkManager... Maybe apply both methods results in some kind of conflict; personally I haven't followed the handbook (symlinking net.lo interfaces and so on...) for my laptop, relying only on NetworkManager (and I still don't know if I did the best thing...  :Very Happy:  )

Can you post more info about your network configuration? this would be a starting point

And, by the way, welcome to the forum!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

